# IGF-1 LR3 Works or it doesnt...



## Buffmohawk (Nov 27, 2017)

Ok so i did a cycle of IGF-1 LR3 about 9 years ago and didnt notice it doing what i wanted it to at all. So now that im back in the field of cycling im interested in peptides again. Now everything i read and study up on them has two sides. One side says they work and the other says they are a waste and are just a scam. On the note of building muscle and maybe even cutting what are yalls views and if they do work what peptides do you suggest?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 28, 2017)

Peptides are not popular with the regulars of this board. I personally have never used them nor do I have an interest in wanting to. I'll stick to what's been proven and tested.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2017)

our mod gymrat is the pep guy..he knows his shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2017)

Peps are garbage and your IGF wasn't IGF.  Save your money or buy actual PED's


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 28, 2017)

"Peptides" covers a lot of ground. 

The IGF stuff is a waste of money. 
The GH releasing peps do what they're supposed to do (ie they work) but the lack of long term safety data and the complete pain in the ass pinning schedule makes it difficult to recommend them. Keep in mind that if your running this stuff solo then GH is useless for muscle growth. 
MT-II is a great drug. Period. 
You have a bunch of other peps that no one else would know about because they are very much in the experimental stages right now. Stuff related to appetite suppression, etc.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2017)

Years back I tried em bi-lateral post workout and felt like I got zero out of it. 
IMO save your cash, there are more tried and trued things out there to spend your money on.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, years ago it was the standard IGF1.  The half life of Regular IGF1 is only active in the body for seconds.  The IGF1 LR3, is said to be active for 24 hours or more.  Nine years ago I think they were leaving out information to make a sale.   Google to find reliable studies IGF1 LR3.  The Problem is  Research labs are selling it.  We are not behind the scenes, so we don't if its real or fillers added to them.  The standard IGF1 is used today for acromegaly.  Acromegaly means enlarge extremities.  Andrea the Giant suffered from acromegaly.  His forehead, fingers, height just kept growing along with his organs.  What is scary, is the side affects we look for when using growth, is the exact, medical issues those with Acromegaly are trying to avoid.  Somavert, (pegvisomant  for injection).  Pfizer has it's hand in Somavert and not 100% sure but rumor they are behind the study of IGF LR3 and it's longer half life.


----------

